# Hello From Nor Cal



## kaptn35 (Dec 21, 2006)

Fremont Ca here and a newbie to smoking....Dont have a smoker yet but that should be soon. I got into making pulled pork via oven and now want to venture the Smoking Way!

Jenn Aire Grill 60K BTU is my grill


----------



## icemn62 (Dec 21, 2006)

Welcome Kaptn, grab a cold one and jump into the fray.  nothing beats pulled pork unless it is smoked brisket, or Smoked Ribs.  I even like smoked appetizers, and a good home smoked chicken.

If you have questions, please feel free to ask them.


----------



## abraxasil (Dec 21, 2006)

Welcome Kaptn, glad you're here.  This is definately the place to learn a lot and get lots of great ideas, no matter what kind of smoker you wind up with.  Download the 5-day smoking course that is on this site - it's a great place to start.  Ask lots of questions, read the posts, and you will have a ball.


----------



## kaptn35 (Dec 22, 2006)

I have been checking these posts out for months now. 

I went looking for some Brisket at Coscto out here in Cali but they dont have any...:(

guess I will have to find a local butcher somewhere out here close by.


----------



## dgross (Dec 23, 2006)

Did you ask the butcher at costco? They might be willing to order one (or  a few  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 )for you if you ask. Good luck and happy smoking!


----------



## kaptn35 (Dec 23, 2006)

I asked her if they had any beef briskets but she said no....sometimes they do she said but its been awhile.


----------



## up in smoke (Dec 23, 2006)

Do you have any Samâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Club? They usually have those cuts, packers or flats readily available! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Good place for Boston Butts, Loins and Salmon too!


----------



## az_redneck (Dec 23, 2006)

Welcome Kaptn35 from another noob here.. My wife grew up in Fremont. Graduated from Fremont high. I grew un in SoCal and both of us ended up here in Arizona..

Just got a GOSM for Christmas and I am looking forward to lighting it up about mid-January since I have to care for my mom for a few weeks.

Happy smoking and I'm looking forward to reading your posts..

Paul


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 23, 2006)

Welcome to the forum kaptn35. You'll find a wealth of info here, along with some of the best food and people. I'm up late tonight with a brisket smoke myself. Hope Santa is good to ya this year and Good Luck


----------



## ultramag (Dec 23, 2006)

Welcome to SMF kaptn35. Glad you decided to join us. I look forward to your posts in the forums. If you like that oven pulled pork are you in for a treat.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 24, 2006)

We love it when a lurker decides to join the SMF family, kaptn. You hang with us and you'll be hanging with the best. Folks here will help you become the best pitmaster in your neighborhood-all you gotta do is read the forums and ask questions. The adage "The only dumb question is the question that you don't ask" applies here. You will get a reply by way of a (or several) detailed answer or someone will post a link where your question has been asked and a reply given.  Best of luck on this new and addicting hobby.

Enjoy!!


----------



## gunslinger (Dec 25, 2006)

Wlcome to SMF. Once you start smokin' you'll never use that oven again, unless it's to finish a butt


----------



## cheech (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey Kaptn35 did you ever end getting a smoker?


----------



## kaptn35 (Apr 11, 2007)

Well just put in a order at Walmart for the GOSM Big Block. I am waiting for that email that says......your order has come in and is ready for pickup!!!

funny, I have been cooking ribs via oven and grill and wife saw on food network some ribs with some slow cooked meat and she said it looked good. So she gave me the go ahead to get one. I was holding out because I am thinking of relocating outside of california and didn't want another toy to trek along with me.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 11, 2007)

kaptn -
It doesn't get any easier than that! Enjoy Wer're here when your ready to go.


----------



## cajun_1 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## kaptn35 (Apr 12, 2007)

well got the email yesterday that the smoker is ready for pickup.....I am going to pick it up this evening. I read all these forums about seasing in it first so if anyone has any advice on the best ways to do it let me know.

I think the first thing I am going to try is Dutch's Sausage stuffed Pork Lion. I have always wanted to taste that and never done one yet.....hopefully there is time this weekend to try it.


----------



## smokincowboy (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome from Ohio


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 12, 2007)

Alright Kaptn! 

Now your ready to go!


----------



## bud's bbq (Apr 13, 2007)

Kaptn,

Welcome.  The GOSM is a good smoker.  We have it in the gasser mode and it has been very, very good.                                                Thought I saw that you are a Lions fan?  Have you got Michigan connections?


----------



## kaptn35 (Apr 13, 2007)

No....I dont have any Michigan Connections....I was born and raised out here in the Silicon Valley. Tough life but hey someone has to enjoy the California Beaches!

Put the GOSM together last night and I am Seasoning it in now. Not too keen on the door handle with the GOSM's. Seems a little bit flinzy to me. 
Anyways, kicked her in and placed some Hickory Chunks and water to get the smoke flowing. I put the GOSM all the way down on low and the temp read about 250-260 on the door. I thought....hmmmmm how am I going to get those 220-225 range all the posts say. So I took out my trusty thermometer and placed it in and it read 225 at the same location. This by the way was with the top vent all the way open! Sure wish I could go lower but that would mean me cutting some holes on the side and I dont really want to do that. I closed the vent on the top as much as it could and I think the reading will be in the 250 range with my trusty thermo. Did anybody else get the readings like about 25 degrees hotter???

-last question for fellow GOSM owners. I foiled the water pan like i have read on here but would it be a good ideal to foil the bottom of the smoker inside? Seems like grease can easily fall outside the water pan area and get all gunked up on the bottom. Any suggestions like maybe a bigger water pan or something?

Thanks for the advice in advance and Sorry Dutch the wife saw the Stuffed Pork Lion and she said do you know how expensive Pork Loin is? She said start off with the basics first!.......Jeez....no Faith that gal of mine!


----------



## meowey (Apr 13, 2007)

The stock thermo in my GOSM was not accurate.  I always used a digital probe thermo to make sure of my temps.  The smoker will probably run a little cooler when you put a hunk o' cold meat in it.  As for gunk on the bottom of the smoker - I scrape it out with a plastic scraper after the smoker has cooled.  You might want to check out this thread about what I did after I broke my stock thermo.  I'm not recommending this but it will give you a little insight into the stock thermo.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=4088

Hope this helps!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 14, 2007)

hey kaptn.. which fremont are you from? Alameda County.San Bernadino or Yolo?


Albertson's
Bonfare Market
La Tricolor Meat Market
Raley's
Von's
Walley World
Ralphs

and the list goes on where you could get brisket, when i was working in Del Mar and San Bernadino we use to go to Ralph's or Albertsons, but for tritips, chicken wings or ribs we use to find a local butcher in the hood cuz it was always cheap and they always had every kind of cut of meat you ever wanted..lol


----------



## kaptn35 (Apr 14, 2007)

I am in the Alemeda County....just above San Jose, California.

I checked Raley's and thier meat selection is terrible. Albertsons has some briskets from time to time out here. 

Once in a blue moon Safeway has them too but more expensive and half cuts on those.


----------

